

Huawei claims 30Gbps wireless "beyond LTE"  - riffraff
http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/technology/53525-huawei-claims-30gbps-wireless-qbeyond-lteq

======
Maven911
This seems a bit out of nowhere with no proof...

